
Apple: Secrecy Does Not Scale  - peter123
http://dashes.com/anil/2009/07/apple-secrecy-does-not-scale.html
======
blasdel
" _I can't hear you over the continual sounds of the cash register..._ MS and
Apple continue to be enormously profitable doing business the way they do."
[http://www.kottke.org/09/07/whos-up-for-a-little-
microsoft-v...](http://www.kottke.org/09/07/whos-up-for-a-little-microsoft-vs-
apple)

